# MASTER KEYS



## guido (May 13, 2001)

Being here in Germany I don't have good access to the American truck dealers, ( the trucks we run ) to ask them, so maybe one of you guys know. Does IH or Ford make a master key for their dumps? We run mostly IH 10 and 15 tons but have a couple of Ford 10 and 15 Ton Dumps. Keys are constinly getting lost and we were trying to get a few master keys that we can get to make life easier for us crewleaders when we have to move something on a jobsite, in the yard, etc. without changing all the ignitions. Thanks for the input.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Not that I have ever heard,trucks don't seem to be lke construction equipment where your key will operate most every unit in that particular brand.Most of the time though the ignitions ar fairly simple an might be able to be changed to a matching set.Sounds like you need a key copy machine and a bunch of keys.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I know Ford makes a master Key for all light trucks.

I have a family friend that works at Ford's Northeast delivery center, where the cars and trucks arrive at one big parking lot, and they get sent to the dealers via, truck, rail, or whatever.

Well there are several thousands (if not millions)of cars and trucks that go through this lot a year. Each car is locked, do you think they have time to hunt for the right key for each car? They have a master Key, that will start and car or truck produced in that model year. 

The truth is these keys are hard to come buy. Ford has them at their lots, however they are only good for one model year. I am not sure if they have these for Heavy trucks, because they are delivered much differently. 

Geoff


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

If you purchase multiple vehicles thru the Fleet Division you can order them "keyed alike" they will all use the same key, last I knew the state police used to buy their cruisers this way.

For existing vehicles just change the lock cylinder, $20 retail for the part plus 20 min install, better yet pull all the cylinders take em to a locksmith and have em keyed alike for $7.00 apiece.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Or just leave the key in the ignition and try this http://www.taplock.com/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

It's funny that you are in the military, and the trucks aren't all keyed a like to begin with. I was talking to a guy in The Netherlands who bought a Chevy K/30 diesel pick up from Germany, at an US Army auction. He took it home and restored it. Before he was done, someone stole it. He later found out that all those trucks were keyed alike. Someone told him the Blazers were keyed alike too. He bought another one to restore, and the first thing he did was swap the ignition, he also installed a European version of Lo Jack. So I assume at one time, the spec, or bid sheet called for keyed alike trucks. Guess it's not the case anymore.

~Chuck


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*CHUCK*

Thats the Army! They dummy proof everything. Its just a pain in the ass for us to have to go look out in the yard to see which truck we're going to take, than go back inside and get the keys, etc. Its only a problem with the dump trucks because there are universal keys for most of the equipment we have ( John Deere and Case ) and than the old farm tractor key that works in all the rollers, pavers and tractors.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

